# Yasmin and acne



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I am on my first week of my second month on yasmin and my acne seems to be getting worse.I don't know if i should stay with it or switch pills?Any advice or experience with this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DietesVegeta (Aug 5, 2002)

I had an increase of acne too ( I'm also on my first week of my second pack ). I wouldn't switch pills so quickly though.I applied a strict facial routine to my morning and nighttime rituals...brush teeth, brush hair, astringe the hell out of my face, apply acne medicine...LOLHere is what I use, and it does help! The breakouts are not as bad now!If you have a Sephora near you, buy Clinique clarifying lotion #4 ($19), or Christian Dior Clarifying Lotion ($28)...these are EXCELLENT astringents!! You could also try Aqua Glycolic Facial Astringent ($8), sold at any pharmacy. Apply these once in the morning and once at night.Also, after using the astringents, use that new stuff by Stridex called "Night & Day"...it is a gel that you put on in the morning after astringent, and then a cream you put on at night after astringent...that stuff dries the suckers up and helps prevent more from breaking out! This stuff is $8 I think.Try that out for about 2 weeks and see. If it is still out of hand, then consider switching pills. Hope it helps! ~Veggie~


----------

